# How I breed leucs



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is not the sacred knowledge. Just in case someone will find it helpfull. At least it does work for me...

So going step by step...


1. They make clutches inside this house, it has a petri dish inside. 









2. I usually leave the clutch for about a day to be sure it was fertilised. Then I take out the petri dish with the clutch and place a new one instead. It takes nearly 13 days (+- one day) for the eggs to develop untill the tads hatch. I *dont* take out bad eggs, mold never strikes good eggs or move from bad to good eggs. The tads in the eggs are always lie in the form of a ring. The sign that indicates hatching is that the tad is straight like you can see in the following picture, four are still in the eggs, one has hatched









3. I take hatched tads and put them into a Ferrero Rocher candies box, each to a separate box, like this









First I add only several millimetres of osmose water. It looks like this









Compare the water level: the left is an old tad. The right one was put here only the day before yesterday. I will add him water to the level of the left box in 3-4 days









The first days after hatching tads dont eat, and they plays dead, don't move. Remember: the real dead tads become moldy. The rest are simmulators.


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

4. In 3-4 days after placing the tad to a box I take dry nettle for rabbits, like this









I give a pinch of nettle to each box









It will get wet and sink by itself later.


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

5. In two days more I put an oak leaf to each box (I don't prepare it in any way). Nettle makes water turn green, oak leaves - dark brown. At the beginning you can see the bacterial film on the surface. Looks like a dump. Somehow like that (shit, I ran out of candies boxes and used CD box here instead)









At the beginning from time to time I change some water to a fresh osmose water. But in some time the nettle and oak leaves stop painting water, and the picture will be like this (no more bacterial film on the surface)









The green sniffles on the bottom are the nettle, tads like to eat it


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

6. When you have the water as on the picture above you won't have to change water in the boxes. I both tried to change and not, and didn't see any difference or impact. 









I feed the tads with Sera Micron and ENT Dendrovit, by turn. Once in 3-4 days. Well actually when remember.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow, from Russia?


----------



## SOswanski (Mar 6, 2011)

How quickly do they morph and what temp is the water?


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

7. When the tads have all four legs they start to try to get from the water. At first they get their muzzles from the water and sit that way, making bubbles just like some Anabantoidei fishes do. You can put something (a stone or a driftwood) into a box to help them to stick up upon the surface. But they can easily climb the vertical walls of the candies box. This is really important to keep the boxes closed in this time, because the tads are able to get away. 
When they start to stik up above the surface I usually move them to a 'matamorphosis tank'. This depends on your imagination how to make one. The only important things: the tads must be in a water and it is possible for him to get out of the water, thus you will need some 'land' there. I personally use the following tank: clayite with springtales as a substrate with a leaflitter on the top. I have a container with water inside, where I put the tads for metamorphosis, several together, you dont need to separate them. 









And then metamorphosis goes, voila (one has already got to land, two more muzzles are still ready)


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

vjf000 said:


> wow, from Russia?


Yep, we usually keep either bears or poison frogs here hahah.. Bears are easier to breed)




SOswanski said:


> How quickly do they morph and what temp is the water?


Well frankly speaking I didnt count... I would say about 40 days or near that.. The water temperature doesn't matter and I would say that the range 20-27C would be OK

P.S. Excuse poor English


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very interesting. Thank you for sharing


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice post.

Do you put your leucs through a seasonal change? Something to start the breeding up each year?


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

No, I don't do anything special to push them to breed. But the fact (in my case, some can have another experience) is that they start making clutches in May, nearly once a couple of weeks, then totally stop in August, as if the trigger were off. But maybe it's only a coincidence...I breed them only two years


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Great post, Sergey. I really like the use of nettles !


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great post.


----------



## shehasmoxy (Dec 28, 2011)

kokon2208 said:


> 4. In 3-4 days after placing the tad to a box I take dry nettle for rabbits, like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

What do you use the nettle for? I have tons of nettle threatening to take over all around me. Does it work like the oak leaves for water quality? I've never heard of them eating nettle, either.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, nice job.. You must eat alot of chocolates


----------



## Pelori (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow great post! I like the idea of using the chocolate box. Great excuse to buy chocolate.  Hopefully one day I can get my Leucs to breed.


----------

